# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > سوال: واقعا برنامه نویسی اندروید این همه سخته؟

## jfareba

چند ماهی میشه که شروع کردم 
ولی هنوز هیچی به هیچی از صفر شروع کردم وهیچ دانش برنامه نویسی نداشتم
از بس ایکلیپس بهم اررو داده حالم بهم میخوره
یعنی واقعا یه برنامه ساده یا یه کتاب اندرویدی این همه مخ میخواد ؟یا اکثرا ازکدهای اماده استفاده میکنن اخه من از کد اماده هم استفاده میکنم یه ارروری بهم میده 
الان دیتا بیس خارجی رو ساختم وکدهاش رو تو ایکلیپس قرار دادم برنامه هم بالا میاد بدون هیچ اروری ولی تو شبیه ساز دیتابیس رو پیدا نمیکنم 
روزی5 6 ساعت نشستم پاش ولی هنوز از پس یه برنامه ساده بر نیومدم 
واقعا ادم نا امید میشه
شمایی که برنامه نویس شدین لطفا بیایین بگین اوایل چه طور بودین تا ماها هم انگیزه بگیریم که بلاخره یه جای میرسیم

----------


## tux-world

دوست عزیز. شما مشکلتون این هستش که به صورت ابتدایی و با حوصله جلو نرفتید. سعی کنید آموزشهای زیادی رو دنبال کنید و حوصله زیادی به خرج بدید. در ضمن از اینتلیج استفاده کنید به جای ایکلیپس تا رستگار شوید.

----------


## pbm_soy

1-  از همه برنامه نویسی بلدید؟ منظورم با زبانهای دیگر و یا برای محیط های دیگر مثلا برنامه نویسی برای ویندوز را بلدید؟ اگر بلدید تا چه حد؟ (برنامه نویسی شئ گرا بلدید؟ و یا مفاهیم چند نخی را بلدید؟)
2- پیشنهاد میکنم این موارد را حداقل با جاوا ولی درمحیط ویندوز یاد بگیرید
3- برای بانک اطلاعاتی هم همینطور حداقل مفاهیم پایگاه داده را یادبگیرید و همینطور دستورات SQL 

خیلیا را دیدم که بدون هیچ پیش زمینه ای آمدن و کلی هم تلاش کردن ولی نتیجه خیلی خوبی نگرفتند! نتیجه گرفته باشند هم در حد نوشتن چندتا برنامه آموزشی و شبیه به آن است که معمولا برنامه نویسی آنچنانی نیاز ندارد و یا خیلی از بخشها را کپی کردند! نهایت کارشان این بوده که روی گرافیک کار مایه بیشتری گذاشتند!
اگر میخواهید اصولی کار کنید سعی کنید مرحله به مرحله پیش برید و مفاهیم پایه را بطور صحیح یادبگیرید و برید جلو انشاا... که موفق خواهید شد

----------


## Ruhallah.Ahmadian

سلام دوست عزیز اصلا نگران نباش همه اولش همینجوری هستن ولی باید اولش خیلی حوصله بخرج بدی
beginning android development
این اسم ی کتاب خیلی عالیه ،سعی کن با همین کتاب جلو بیای
همچنین باید سعی کنی مشکلات رو تو سایت stackoverflow حل کنی

----------


## artamiss

لينك گروه اندرويد در تلگرام

https://telegram.me/joinchat/036503b...6bd66819b8894f

----------


## purtoogh

یک نکته اساسی اینه که ببینی بازارت چی میخاد و وقتت رو صرف چیزای الکی نکنی.
باید پروژه بگیری تا بفهمی بازار چی میخاد و بهترین راه انجامش چیه و فقط و فقط تحت فشار پروژست که آدم چیزی یاد میگیره، اونم دقیقا چیزی که به دردش میخوره.

پس از پروژه گرفتن نترس، اول کار هم میتونی از نرم افزار های ساده تر شروع کنی و اپلیکیشن های محتوا محور رو قبول کنی.
برای اطمینان و اینکه خیالتم راحت بشه، یک سر به سایتایی مثل این بزن:


puzzley.ir
برنامه نویسی نداره، موقه های عجله ای یا برای پروژه هایی که خاص نباشه کار آدم رو راه میندازه. :متفکر: 
من خودم برای ساخت نسخه اول نرم افزار هام و نشون دادن مشتری ازش استفاده میکنم.
می تونه جواب خیلی مشتریهات رو بدی باهمین. ولی اولویتت باشه مهارت پیدا کردن و کد زن خودت ;)

----------

